# Kayak or not?



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

I have heard a lot about Kayak fishing. So, what are everyone's thoughts? Good investment? Would it improve my fishing experiance? Not for everyone?

If so, recommendations for one to buy? New? Used?


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i would buy one...hell, ive always wanted to buy one. they give you so much access that you otherwise couldnt get...a deep creek with shallow areas, and heavily covered shoreline, ...forget about the boat....and also...forget about wading. kayaks are just awesome tools to use. and my buddy got a nice fishing-ready wilderness kayak for like $500 on c/l....there are deals out there.


----------



## yakster (May 15, 2013)

Definitely recommend getting one. You can get to a lot of places boats cant get to and you cant beat being on the water for the investment you put in. Wife and I got ours this year. We had a great summer using them.

Sent from my SM-T210R using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

definitely get one we built a trolling motor mount for ours for when we hit hoover. it was 560 bucks new has pole holders and you can stand up and cast from it, sit side saddle its pretty cool.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

If you want to fish streams get a kayak. If you want to fish reservoirs, get ready to paddle alot (unless you hook up the trolling motor). 

Had a kayak for a year and it was more paddling then fishing on the reservoir so I sold it and got a bass boat off craigslist...course now I'm spending alot more.


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

stream fishins where its at anyway haha


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

I think you should consider age, and circulation to your legs.

If your young, kayak's are fine.

If your 49 like me, I used my buddies, and sitting flat on my butt with my legs straight out in front of me for an extended time, and I was ready to get out.
It probably didn't help that is was a small kayak...

When I fish in my 16' lund with swivel seats, i am much more comfy!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Kayaks are a great, fairly inexpensive way to get out on the water and it's great exercise. There are a ton of great yaks on the market designed specifically for fishing and there are quite a few seating options too. A few of us even went out on Erie earlier this summer and had a great time. 

Check out the canoe and kayak section of this forum, you'll find a lot of good info.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm 46, and I can't imagine a day when I'd ever stop kayaking. And I paddle with some old farts... You just gotta have the right one, like anything.

And yes, for me it enhances the fishing experience a LOT. There are plenty of days when the fish stop biting, and it's just a blast floating down the river with your friends, maybe turn on some music, kick back and just enjoy kayaking down an Ohio stream on a nice day.
There's never a spot you "just cant quite get to".
There's always a new spot right around the next bend.
You get to see things that most others don't get to see.
They're cheap. No maintenance required. Gas is REALLY cheap.
They're never broke down or in the shop.

And quite honestly, you miss out on a lot of the sometimes issues of power bots. The whole big boat reservoir deal...sometimes that can go badly. Cutting guys off to get to the bank in front of them, the bigger engine to get there first, some of the deals that go down at the boat ramp...Those problems don't really exist in the kayak fishing world. You can go out on Saturday morning and never even see another fisherman, much less have to battle them for position or worry about the boat ramp issues.

You can try them out a bunch of different places these days. Or one of us could take you out for a quick trip to see what you think.


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks... I'm not a young guy (OLD rookie) and kinda a big guy 220+. Still good?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Bigger guy, bigger kayak. 
I absolutely kayak with much older, and much larger. 
The new sit on top kayaks are awesome. Super stable, and a lot of them come with elevated seats these days. 
I think if you tried a few, you'd find something that fits your bill.

Another option, I solo paddle a 14 foot canoe. It's as maneuverable as any 10-12 foot kayak so it can go all the same places.
And it's equally at home with a side motor mount and a trolling a little 5 hp motor on it for lakes. 
But it really shines in a stream for fishing. Put a nice padded swivel seat on there...all you rods laid out in front of you.

It's another option. But you should definitely at least paddle a good 14 foot solo canoe before you buy a kayak.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Plenty of yaks out there that are rated for a lot more weight than that. Just buy one, you will love it!


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm finishing my first season with a 12 ft fishing SOT (sit on top) kayak, and my second season fishing at all since about 40 years ago. I was a little tense the first few times not knowing the limits of the boat (the water was too cold to try that out) and getting used to moving around and getting to tackle, rods etc. The first few times out I spent a lot of time just getting used to things. But eventually I got comfortable and now I really enjoy it in a way I don't think I would enjoy a power boat or even a canoe. The only way I can think to put it is it's a more "immersive" experience. I get wet, I see and smell the water and I feel like I'm IN the water. And in the early morning when the sun comes up and there's no one out there, or in a light rain, it's so quiet and peaceful that the fishing is just icing. If I'm skunked I can almost but not quite not even care.

I had a little trouble getting it up on and off of the top of my car by myself. I got a "cart" which I can put on my car and use that to roll the boat up to and down off of my car.

Also I got one that is "sand" colored and so kind of blends in, not the best thing with power boats zipping around. I saw one guy using paddles with neon on the paddle scoops. I'd recommend that. I could see him across the lake.

Just wish I had more time to get out there.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

If you can haul and store one, I highly recommend getting one. If you get uncomfortable, it's easy to row to the nearest shore and get out and continue to fish! I can last about 3 hours in mine before I need to stretch out. Everyone here pretty much summed it up perfectly!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Definitely get a yak. I was going to make a post with 10 reasons for you to get a yak....and then post 10 nice fish I have caught from my yak in my 6 months of yaking. On second thought....I figured it would come off as bragging so I didnt.

You will catch more and bigger fish from a yak. You will be able to go places that bass boats and waders cant. Get to places that people dont fish regularly and you will find some nice fish. Just dont fish my spots. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

SeanStone said:


> Definitely get a yak. I was going to make a post with 10 reasons for you to get a yak....and then post 10 nice fish I have caught from my yak in my 6 months of yaking. On second thought....I figured it would come off as bragging so I didnt.
> 
> You will catch more and bigger fish from a yak. You will be able to go places that bass boats and waders cant. Get to places that people dont fish regularly and you will find some nice fish. Just dont fish my spots.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I've seen some of SeanStone's fish on BKFT. Nice fish!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Zorro said:


> I've seen some of SeanStone's fish on BKFT. Nice fish!


Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pasta (Jun 21, 2012)

Nothing beats the comfort and beer, I mean gear storage of a canoe.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Be careful out there if you're stupid enough to be drinking on the water.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Be careful out there if you're stupid enough to be drinking on the water.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's right, Pasta. You betta watch yo'self!


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey guys, was looking around at Kayaks. Went to Dicks. They have F&S sit on 12' eagle talon on clearance for about $330 (-$220). just fyi. seems a little big for a rookie like me but good deal I think.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Old Rookie said:


> Hey guys, was looking around at Kayaks. Went to Dicks. They have F&S sit on 12' eagle talon on clearance for about $330 (-$220). just fyi. seems a little big for a rookie like me but good deal I think.


12' is not too big. You really won't want much smaller than that. A 10ft'er would work too, but you really won't want anything smaller than that. I have this same kayak (first kayak) and it's been great, but the seat sucks. If you stick with it, you'll probably want to upgrade to a better yak after a couple years.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## predator86 (Apr 19, 2011)

I would say try it before you buy it. I love my yak but after a few hours out it does get uncomfortable but all I do is get out to stretch. I love the exercise as well.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Rookie, if your going to fish a lot of creeks look at a cossa and if you would like to use it on lakes too look at a cuda 12 by jackson kayak. It is more money but (get the best now and never look back). you will be happy you did it in the long run.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

Kayaks open up the rivers without question. I've caught more big bass in sections of the Olentangy River that people cannot access from the bank easily than I can count. But I would advise purchasing a good kayak. I should have bought a Field and Stream kayak but I decided to save $100 bucks and that was a big mistake. You get what you pay for. Dry compartments are a must because it really stinks when your supposedly dry compartment is a leaky mess from getting in and out of your craft. I just hate drying out my tackle box after every trip. You also want multiple rod holders because changing baits can be a pain at times. Fishing kayaks are heavy and you might want one of those carts for getting your kayak to the river. But I'm getting older and no longer a young pup.


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

im 56 wish I got one 30yrs ago


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

A kayak gets you so far removed from the trash you encounter when fishing.

Just get an elevated seat, like a coosa or kilroy. I have a coosa and can spend all day in it.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

Old Rookie said:


> Hey guys, was looking around at Kayaks. Went to Dicks. They have F&S sit on 12' eagle talon on clearance for about $330 (-$220). just fyi. seems a little big for a rookie like me but good deal I think.


Snag that! 

You need a big kayak for stability. I haven't read anyone posting bad comments about that kayak. It will be heavy and bring your own ties for when you buy it. I don't know if you possess a pickup truck but if you're putting it into the bed of a truck. You will need some rope. I just have a rope tried to my front handle that is tied to a tie down ring thing in the bed of my truck.

I'm jealous! 
My Future Crap 126 cost $400.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Be careful out there if you're stupid enough to be drinking on the water.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Something always goes wrong when I drink and fish or boat. The last time I did I fell in and lost all my brother's gear. Somehow mine stayed in the boat. When we go on a float trip everyone else drinks and I come home and I am able to hang out with the neighbors while my wife and everyone is inside passed out..

If you get a sit inside, get something with a wide opening so you can fit a fold out cushion seat in it. It will extend your trip for hours due to the lack of pain in your lower back and butt


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

I got a Perception Pescador and love it. 12 ft.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll be 57 next week.
I started in a Discovery 14 canoe, went to Ocean Kayak 15' Angler, currently own a 13.5 Ocean Kayak Malibu II XL. It's a tandem, you can set it up for two, with a seat in the middle for a young kid, or solo in the kid seat which is just behind center.
It holds close to 500lbs to you are NOT too big. I stay around 200lbs myself.
I've had two big guys in it at once, probably closer to 550 - 600lbs, you wouldn't want to do that for long. 
The forward seat position cramps your feet as it narrows down to the bow point. 
As has been already said, there is so much water to cover on a small river from a yak/canoe. If you are going to try to fish really shallow water you'll get out and pull it alot. As for lakes, yes you'll paddle, so know the lake, where you want to fish, and install a sonar so you won't be in unproductive water long. I've had friends tow my yak to good water on the lake and I paddle back from there. 
Have fun, wear WEAR your PFD, DO NOT DRINK AND PADDLE ( I don't drink so this is easy) but I fell overboard earlier this year w/out my PFD on in COLD water and it's not fun trying to scramble out and then retrieve hundreds of dollars of equipment. Tethers help here.  
You can put in upstream and float down, you have to have a second car, or put in and paddle upstream and come back down, or float down and paddle back up. I've even dropped my yak, bought my bike with me, parked car at take out, and rode bike to put in. Chain it up at the put in, and pick it up after you pull yak out. 
LMJ


----------



## Naut-a-Byte (Jul 11, 2012)

I purchased my Yak last summer after years of fishing in the big boats. My fishing experiences have improved to a point that I have caught more and larger bass. I often find myself giggling like a little girl when I am being pulled, splashed and watching fish jumping right next to me. As others have noted there is something cool about paddling down a river or in a pond and taking it all in.

As for my Yak I started as you are... asking questions and researching however I was very concerned about stability and getting my big old arse in and out of it. There is also the seating and price to take into consideration. I tried the ones at Dick's and Gander while in the store and while they were reasonably priced I found out that I did not care for a thin pad as a seats. 

I did find everything I was looking for at BassPro in the Ascend Kayaks. I went down to Cincy and sat in the FS10 (sit-in) and immediately knew it was the one. Inexpensive ($499) great seat (short leg lawn chair style) and stable. Perfect for my first yak... 

Now that I am in my second season and have determined that I completely dig Kayak fishing I am selling my big boat and am shopping for an upgrade Yak. 

Something else to consider is there are several places you can rent kayaks to see if you like the experience. I took my first ride out of Trapper Johns in Darbydale. We just recently went out to Whitewater warehouse in Dayton were they hooked us up with several yaks for a short test drive and also let us rent a Wilderness Ride for the day. 

Give the Yak a shot you won't be sorry....


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

My friend bought one a month or so ago and loves it. He got the "sit on" version and seems to think it's easier than the "sit in" model. He was in a kayak tournament over the weekend and saw a few where you can stand up on. He suggested one of these to me. I think I am going to hunt all winter and come out in the spring with one. 
There's been so many times I wished I could go further out than the bank.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Jmsteele187 said:


> 12' is not too big. You really won't want much smaller than that.





the-fisherman said:


> You need a big kayak for stability.


Blanket statements like that are kind of misleading. 
I've been fishing out of a kayak for over 20 years. I'm roughly 6 foot and 175 lbs. and I've never owned a kayak longer than 10 1/2 feet. Some are super stable, some are not.

Length has very little to do with stability. It's ALL about hull design.
I've watched guys intentionally roll 14 foot kayaks without problems. And I've seen guys stand on the edge of 10 foot boats.

Research and paddle first.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Best investment I have ever made related to fishing, bar none. It gives you access to water you can't get from shore, easier to store and cheaper to maintain than a boat, goes places a full size boat can't go, no trailer backing, cheap tags, no boat ramp required...do I need to continue?


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Any of you ever mount a trolling motor to your kayak? That would make the experience pretty amazing.


----------



## Naut-a-Byte (Jul 11, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> Blanket statements like that are kind of misleading.
> 
> Length has very little to do with stability. It's ALL about hull design.
> 
> Research and paddle first.



I agree with Bubbagon. Though while I have not the years of experience in a Yak as he does, I do speak from recent experience. My Ascend is 10ft with a Max Weight rating of 325 of which lets just say I come close to testing... ;>) Never rolled it except the first day in the swimming pool. The hull is semi flat and its a sit-in model which gives me a lower center of gravity. Just a little challenging to get my 50+ year old arse out of at times. :>)


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm not sure how it is going from a fishing boat to a kayak, but I went from bank fishing to a kayak and it is awesome. I have one very pissed off buddy because I won't bank fish with him anymore. It is the best fishing decision I have ever made. 

You can pretty much go anywhere and fish for anything. I have fished the big rivers (Ohio, Scioto, GMR) Small creeks, bigger lakes (Rocky Fork, Paint creek) and small lakes. I have caught over 20 species in the yak over the last two years and still have more to add. I can fish all day and I can fish all night. No limits in the kayak.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

> I'm not sure how it is going from a fishing boat to a kayak, but I went from bank fishing to a kayak and it is awesome. I have one very pissed off buddy because I won't bank fish with him anymore. It is the best fishing decision I have ever made.


Bank fishing is just awful lol.

From the locations, to the crowds, to the trash. If I had to bank fish exclusively i'd probably golf instead.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

And you'd be bad at that as well

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

StuckAtHome said:


> And you'd be bad at that as well
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I beat you. 

Oh yeah, I remember.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you like fishun small rivers and lakes?
Have you ever paddled a canoe or kayak before, all day long?
How big is your tackle box/bag? Can you fish with just 1 pole?
Can you swim .............well ?

Now regardless of how big or small a kayak the sales guy,and your buddies talk ya into buyin. 

Contact your local Sierra club,canoe club, or Ohio watercraft div . And take a paddling or rescue coarse. When things go bad on the water, in the middle of nowhere , all you'll have is yourself.
Learn it, practice it, practice it, practice it. Hopefully pass it on.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

PT-63 said:


> Do you like fishun small rivers and lakes?
> Have you ever paddled a canoe or kayak before, all day long?
> How big is your tackle box/bag? Can you fish with just 1 pole?
> Can you swim .............well ?
> ...


Man, it ain't that hard...


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

PT-63 said:


> Do you like fishun small rivers and lakes?
> Have you ever paddled a canoe or kayak before, all day long?
> How big is your tackle box/bag? Can you fish with just 1 pole?
> Can you swim .............well ?
> ...


Why would you have to use just one fishing rod or limit your tackle. I often have four rods and a large milk crate with four 3600 and three to four 3700 stowaway boxes.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Really! How many rescues/ recoveries have you guys made?
Usually its a drunk, or a guy tyin on a pop-r not payin attention to the water, tangled up in line and junk, not wearin a PFD "they're to hot & un comfortable"

I'm just tellin the guy to consider ALL the possibilities.
And then go do it RIGHT!


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Reference : South West Ohio reports, thread titled "Close call on the LMR"


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

PT-63 said:


> Really! How many rescues/ recoveries have you guys made?
> Usually its a drunk, or a guy tyin on a pop-r not payin attention to the water, tangled up in lineand junk, not wearin a PFD "they're to hot& comfortable"
> 
> I'm just tellin the guy to consider ALL the possibilities.
> And then go do it RIGHT!


I've had to self-rescue once on Lake Erie earlier this year in 20ft of water with 2-3ft waves. I was rolled reaching for a crank bait floating in the water. I got tangled in fishing line and had to remove my PFD to get free. Getting back on the kayak was the easiest part of the whole situation. Losing a $140 rod and reel and close to $100 in tackle was probably the hardest part of it.

No alcohol was involved.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

follow Ashley rae on facebook and check her blog "shelovestofish.com" She has been great in responding to me about my questions on her kayak fishing experiences. She started on her own then got a hobie sponsorship and now has an alumacraft and rapala sponsorship.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ever thought that was a warning?


Jmsteele187 said:


> I've had to self-rescue once on Lake Erie earlier this year in 20ft of water with 2-3ft waves. I was rolled reaching for a crank bait floating in the water. I got tangled in fishing line and had to remove my PFD to get free. Getting back on the kayak was the easiest part of the whole situation. Losing a $140 rod and reel and close to $100 in tackle was probably the hardest part of it.
> 
> No alcohol was involved.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

PT-63, are you affiliated with Columbus Outdoor Pursuits?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

PT-63 said:


> Ever thought that was a warning?


No, I was never in any kind of real danger. I was with 3 other kayakers that were able to help me out if things got bad, but it never did.

If you fall off your bike do you stop riding it? No, you learn from your mistakes and get back on and start riding again. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

PT-63 said:


> Really! How many rescues/ recoveries have you guys made?
> Usually its a drunk, or a guy tyin on a pop-r not payin attention to the water, tangled up in line and junk, not wearin a PFD "they're to hot & un comfortable"
> 
> I'm just tellin the guy to consider ALL the possibilities.
> And then go do it RIGHT!


Pedestrians get killed every day crossing streets in this country. Are there any "how to use pedestrian crossing signs" or "how to cross the street safely" classes? Or are you more or less expected to use common sense?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I think kayak classes, rescue classes are a great thing, for sure.
I just disagree with the fear approach. The organization I mentioned is one that I don't want to have anything to do with, as they lead with fear.
Healthy respect and being prepared for an emergency; good thing. Leading with fear; bad thing IMO.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> I think kayak classes, rescue classes are a great thing, for sure.
> I just disagree with the fear approach. The organization I mentioned is one that I don't want to have anything to do with, as they lead with fear.
> Healthy respect and being prepared for an emergency; good thing. Leading with fear; bad thing IMO.


+1


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I spend a lot of time kayaking the lower Scioto (no dams, fast) alone at night with lots of fog. No fear involved but definitely a healthy amount of respect for that river and what it can throw at you. 

If I were in a traditional SIK and kayaking as a sport I would definitely take some classes but I just don't see how it applies with SOT fishing kayaks. Maybe that's because I had paddling and watercraft classes in college.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> I had paddling and watercraft classes in college.


Makes sense now. Your leading me into class 2 rapids in the dark for fun.  I still remember all those, "its not that bad" statments. If a beaver doesn't get you that river will. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

thanks pt... good advice.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> If I were in a traditional SIK and kayaking as a sport I would definitely take some classes but I just don't see how it applies with SOT fishing kayaks.


It applies big time. I don't know what a SOT has to do with anything. All the same stuff applies, if not more so.
A lot of the danger in kayaking is what happens when you come OUT of your boat. I've seen hundreds of guys go over in a skirted SIK, rip off an Eskimo roll, and keep on paddling. But I only know one dude who I've seen successfully roll a SOT...which was cool. 
So I think it's safe to say that the odds of a SOT paddler coming out of his boat are much, much greater than a SIK paddler.
What about strainers, undercuts, keepers...they don't care what kind of boat you're in.

I'd also think I speak for anyone who has taken a class, that the skills you learn are predominately used to help OTHER kayakers.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> It applies big time. I don't know what a SOT has to do with anything. All the same stuff applies, if not more so.
> A lot of the danger in kayaking is what happens when you come OUT of your boat. I've seen hundreds of guys go over in a skirted SIK, rip off an Eskimo roll, and keep on paddling. But I only know one dude who I've seen successfully roll a SOT...which was cool.
> So I think it's safe to say that the odds of a SOT paddler coming out of his boat are much, much greater than a SIK paddler.
> What about strainers, undercuts, keepers...they don't care what kind of boat you're in.
> ...


I don't even know how anyone could roll a SOT. That had to be pretty awesome to see.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I was referring more to Technique training. As in Esimo Roll and things like that.
Actually learn how to use the kayak before you get it on the water. SOT kayaks are pretty user friendly. 

Like I said I have had First Responder and Watercraft & Water Saftey Training in the past. It seems like old news now so I forget that many random people off the street may not know that stuff. Some type of First Responder training is something everyone should try and applies to the woods, water, home, and road.

They have leg straps for SOTs for that


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought we were talking about safety and rescue up to this point.

I'd guess the majority of paddlers on here don't know what to do if they get swept into a strainer, or how to help someone who has. Or even know what to do if they leave their boat in swift water. Stuff like that.

And yeah imalt, there are thigh straps for SOTs. Keep you in, and apparently the really good guys can roll 'em.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Years ago I kayaked a lot, but I stuck to lakes and reservoirs. When I moved to Grove City, I took my boat (13.5" Dagger) out on the marby when the water was high and fast. The livery that shuttled me was open for business so I didn't give a second thought to stream conditions. About an hour into the trip, I got capsized by a strainer that I couldn't escape and ended up stuck in the middle of the rushing water with my left arm wrapped around the tree trunk and my right arm holding onto my flooded boat that was underneath the half submerged tree. It was early spring and the water was frigid. Anyway, I pulled myself up onto the tree trunk and straddled it like a horse. Next I dragged the boat up onto the trunk and pumped it out with my bilge pump. With the boat teetering on the trunk, I ever so gently hopped back into the boat and relaunched. Sufficiently rattled, I finished the trip and promptly sold my boat. That was enough for me. Just be careful out there and don't underestimate those strainers, especially when the current is swift...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Strainers.... that's an easy answer. You flip your kayak and break your rod holder or at least that's what I did. Wrong? 

I guess I was hung up on you telling me I need to learn how to paddle. 
Technique and Paddling/rescue classes, don't they overlap? Teach you how to balance your weight correctly and flip a kayak back over and get back in. Lean into hazards not away from them. Stuff you can and should figure out on your own. 
What I was saying is I wouldn't just jump in a whitewater boat without learning how to use it properly and safely. You can mess around with a SOT for a day and pretty much have it figured out. Most safety hazards of a SOT are the same as a Jon boat or anything else.

I have spent most of my life around water. I have also picked up a lot of other stuff along the way as far as saftey and rescue. When I first got into a SOT kayak there was not really much to figure out. But I guess If a person has never spent time in the water or on a boat and has no clue on what to do in emergency situations they would need it.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Deazl666 said:


> I pulled myself up onto the tree trunk and straddled it like a horse. Next I dragged the boat up onto the trunk and pumped it out with my bilge pump.


Exactly, either you go up and over/through or your going under. I don't know who would think I can swim out of this or I be I can ride my kayak along the front of it. I guess the statistics are out there but where do these people come from. I have a hard time grasping the reality of people's thought processes.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Talonman said:


> I think you should consider age, and circulation to your legs.
> 
> If your young, kayak's are fine.
> 
> ...


Well, 49 isn't ancient either. Legs straight out? That's no good, they have foot pegs for you to rest your feet on and seats so comfortable you can spend many hours on them. You just need a better ride.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

PT-63 said:


> Really! How many rescues/ recoveries have you guys made?


Aww, tell us how many you have done, you know you want to!


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

More than 1 Backlash,thankfully mine were all alive. 
you're welcome old rookie
The point of my contribution to this thread is that Kayaking , be it downstream, stunts, steep creekin, or fishing . Is more than buyin a boat and paddling off to nirvana.Especially for a total noobie. Thinking this out ,and then getting training when needed is a prudent course of action.
Here on OGF alone I've read several accounts of "close calls". Yet they seem to be taken rather lightly.Jmsteele was upsidedown,tangled in line,2-3ft waves on Lake ERIE,and stiil doesn't believe he was in trouble.
The average healthy adult can only hold their breath for under 1 minute. Now splash cold water in their face, rollum up in mono , slam them on a strainer, panic arrives. And they're gone before they're buddy can paddle back up,or over to get them.
Add to that, these days most fishin yaks are festooned with tackle boxes, electronics, rods, coolers ,nets to the point they look like Shrimp trawlers . It's not a good scenario.

By all means enjoy your boat. May you catch lotza fish. Maybe ,just maybe learn how to paddle properly.Learn how to self rescue. Learn how to rescue your best friend,or maybe your child, or Dad.

Consult the American Canoe Association, Ohio Div Of Watercraft, Columbus Outdoor. Any one who can teach you.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> PT-63, are you affiliated with Columbus Outdoor Pursuits?


No BUBBA. But I've paddled around them before, and no, they weren't a lota fun.
I've done my share of"stupid boat tricks". And run the "hero route".
The point here was to advise a rookie, maybe play devils advocate.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

PT-63 said:


> Here on OGF alone I've read several accounts of "close calls". Yet they seem to be taken rather lightly.Jmsteele was upsidedown,tangled in line,2-3ft waves on Lake ERIE,and stiil doesn't believe he was in trouble.


Just for the record, I was not upside down. I actually fell out of the yak before it flipped. Other than when I first went in, my head was above water the whole time. Had I been alone or had the water been a lot colder, yes I suppose it could have been a lot worse. But I was with three other guys, who were able to help me out. I still say that considering the exact situation I was in, I was in no real danger.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

I been yaking for 1 summer.im 56yrs old wish I started 30yrs ago.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I done a lot of floats down on class 2/3 rivers on the Tygart river when I lived in WV. All in a Ultimate 12 and 14' WS sink yaks. LOL! never once turned over but yea quite a few to close for comfort calls but cooler head prevailed.


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

im 56 bought my 1st yak last spring wish I got one 30 yrs ago


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

46yrs old here and love my Mariner Propel . has a high seat and no wet butt


----------

